# Bobcats Summer League roster



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/bobcats/news/rmr_2005_roster_050705.html

Starting lineup I assume should be:

PG - Raymond Felton
SG - Matt Carroll
SF - Bernard Robinson
PF - Sean May
C - Melvin Ely

I wish I could watch some of their games. I wanna see Felton and May and see how they would play with each other at this level. Nice to see Jason Capel on the roster though.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I want to see May and Felton as well as Matt Carroll. He played pretty well for the games that he was with the Bobcast last season.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Wow, three Minnesota guys... Which are Burelson, Anderson( HS ball in Minny) and Simmons... It has to be a summer league record for a team other than Minnesota to have so many Minnesota guys.. I think Anderson and Simmons will impress... Not sure about Burelson though. I think Anderson lands a spot on the roster.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I remeber Rahsad Phillps that guy was suppose to be a Iverson clone. I though he would have played in the league maybe he will have a shot now. I think Alan Anderson will have a great chance to make the Bobcats regular season roster.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Sounds like Melvin Ely won't be playing. He must feel he is too good for some summer ball.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Rashad Phillips will make the NBDL for the bobcats at least. I saw him play many times at UDM and he was a star there. He didn't get drafted because of his height but he tore up europe and now is back.

B Robinson should have a good showing since he is a defensive stopper type of guy.

Alan Anderson should have no trouble making the NBDL or NBA team for the bobcats if he plays up to his potential


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

where's okafor?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

They should be resting his legs and not letting him play in the summer league.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Have any of the handful of Bobcat fans on this board seen Felton in summer action or have any info? Felton > Deron!


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Felton's latest line: 8-14 FG, 2-4 3FG, 4-5 FT, 22 pts, 6 rebs, 7 asts in 31 mins.

Deron's latest line: 0-6 FG, 2-2 FT, 2 pts, 3 rebs, 3 asts in 21 mins.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

My man Bernard Robinson JR has been on fire


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Apparently Sean May has been dominating.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

vigilante said:


> Apparently Sean May has been dominating.


Apparently the bobcats are putting together a great young team.

Baby Bulls? NO...

Baby Bobs!


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

hirschmanz said:


> Apparently the bobcats are putting together a great young team.
> 
> Baby Bulls? NO...
> 
> Baby Bobs!


The Bobcats really have set an example of how to build a team from nothing.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> The Bobcats really have set an example of how to build a team from nothing.


Yeah Bernie and the rest of the staff have done a great job


----------

